# peptides, ai, pct



## powermaster (Oct 9, 2012)

OK. I know this has been talked about somewhere in here but im just trying to get some post up. Peptides, what's there purpose and when to take? ai's, not everyone is prone to gyno so is there another purpose to taking ai ? Pct  when to start and how long?


----------



## Curiosity (Oct 10, 2012)

That's a whole lotta different questions there bud! Try the search function, there are some excellent posts on AIs and PCT already on this board.

The complete answer to your question would literally be enough to write a book.


----------



## Omegareign (Oct 10, 2012)

Peptides are pointless, some say they work, but I think they're shit.  GHRP is good for appetite help but thats it IMO.    AI's help with estrogen, thats their main purpose, if you're not prone still want to have one on hand.   PCT depends on the ester.  This one you'll def have to do more research on, there is a good write up on here about pct though.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 10, 2012)

Omegareign said:


> Peptides are pointless, some say they work, but I think they're shit.  GHRP is good for appetite help but thats it IMO.    AI's help with estrogen, thats their main purpose, if you're not prone still want to have one on hand.   PCT depends on the ester.  This one you'll def have to do more research on, there is a good write up on here about pct though.



clearly you have not seen bloodwork.  They work.  No question about it.  I have a blood test results but it was from another site and it was deleted.  


peptides have all sorts of uses, in pct, igf LR3 is going to be your friend.


----------



## Omegareign (Oct 11, 2012)

Sorry bro, but still disagree, if they were that great we'd all be running them like we do AAS.  I know cobra will agree, peptides are shit.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 11, 2012)

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/f...86-exciting-grf1-29-ghrp-2-serum-gh-test.html


read threw this thread.  guy hits 20's with a ghrp 2/cjc combo.  if you goto page 10-12 you ll see he does Ipam/cjc and he hits 12's that holds for 30min.  


http://www.professionalmuscle.com/f...exciting-grf1-29-ghrp-2-serum-gh-test-10.html



they work, no question about it, well the real question is why are you still missing the bus.  I see your and other guys point about peps/GH.  gh hands down any day, but you can argue igf DES or peg MGF.  both of those work.  and work well.


----------



## Omegareign (Oct 11, 2012)

You can link stuff all day.  Ive ran all said above peptides, only thing I enjoyed was the hunger from ghrp.  Other than that was pretty pointless.   So from my own experience I don't like them.  Id rather save my money and load up on test.


----------



## powermaster (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes I agree lots of questions. According to vets on here I need to post more on here. So therefore let's just look at peptides first. What are there primary functions in a cycle


----------

